# Broom chaser



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I hope some of the human angels at the Bridge have floors to sweep. Skiddles (nicknamed "Ninja") absolutely loved to attack and chase the broom when people swept the floor at the shelter. Without brooms to chase, I think she'll get plenty bored!

She went to the vet to get spayed this morning. They found lesions in her mouth, which is a part of the virus going around, and decided to euthanize her.
I guess the supervisor read my mind, and told me this just as I was about to send a text message about maybe keeping Skiddles/Ninja in a cage for another night to recover, so the other cats (or her own rambunctious self) wouldn't tug out stitches or anything. Guess I don't need to worry about that now :?


----------



## katieb509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry for your loss! That must be awful! I am sure if there are no brooms there will be plenty of kitties to keep poor skiddles entertained! I have never heard of a virus that causes lesions in their mouths! Did the vet give you a name for it? What does the virus do that the vet thought she should be euthanized?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I haven't the foggiest idea what's going on. The only medical term that keeps coming up is "calicivirus", but supposedly that can be cured? I dunno... anybody showing lesions in the mouth is getting euthanized. 4 more today... 10 the other week. Maybe 4 more (who are in quarantine to watch for a while) later this week. At this rate, we won't have any cats left!

I've been okay so far. I am attached to them, sure... but I figure even with "going", at least they won't have to suffer sickness or be cooped up at the shelter anymore. However, this one cat Willow... boy, if she has to go, then I really will cry! I'm the only one that can handle her.... nobody else can even get within reach. We've wanted to quarantine her for 2 weeks now, but everybody "chases" her when they want to get her. Today, when I was there alone, I finally caught her (I let her come to me and I petted for a good 5 minutes before even picking her up) and got her in the infirmary - maybe I shouldn't have done that? _*weak laugh*_


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Skittles. Do you have picture's of her?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've got a picture of Willow (the "feral"...who did have to be put down, and I DID cry!) on my phone. But I haven't set my phone up to link with my computer yet. Maybe I should do that this week.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Aww such a pretty girl. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

